# Hilfe bei Kaufentscheidung "Gaming"-Notebook



## Metzzo (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Nachdem das ONE-Notebook meiner Freundin das 4. mal den Geist aufgegeben hat, werden wir ein neues kaufen.

Das Notebook selbst muss kein kein High End Teil sein, darum beschränken wir die Suche auf Notebooks zwischen 600€ - 700€.

Gespielt wird auf dem Notebook nur WOW, keine neuen Ego-Shooter o.ä. 
WOW ansich sollte hat schon flüssig laufen mit ein paar mehr Details.
Ansonsten dient es nur für Office, Surfen, etc.

Habe schon länger diverse Shops und einige Benchmarks gequält und folgende zwei Kanidaten gefunden:

[FONT=Tahoma,Bold][FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*Acer Aspire 5739G-**664G32MN *GT240M**[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma,Bold]​

[FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*+/- Grafikleistung sicherlich gut, allerdings noch keine Benchmarks gefunden*[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*+ PREIS*[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*+ DDR3 RAM*[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*- Akkulaufzeit *[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*- 800 FSB CPU*[/FONT]

Habe bislang nicht viel negatives über Acer Notebooks gehört, daher ist der aktuell mein Favorit.

[FONT=Tahoma,Bold][FONT=Tahoma,Bold][FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*HP Pavilion dv6-1220eg*[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*+ CPU 1066 FSB/3MB Cache*[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*+ HP bietet sicherlich top Qualität*[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*+ Längere Akkulaufzeit* [/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*- Preis*[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma,Bold]*- DDR2 RAM*[/FONT]


Hat jemand evtl. Efahrungen mit einem dieser Notebooks und kann evtl. etwas dazu sagen?


Gruß

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2009)

was für CPus und grafikkarten haben die denn, und was für RAM haben die KARTEN (das RAM vom notebook selbst is eher irrelevant) ?


----------



## Metzzo (28. Juli 2009)

Siehe PDF.


----------



## Carvahall (28. Juli 2009)

Samsung R522 (CPU verlötet,Sehr leise und relativ leicht)
mySN® Schenker-Notebook
MSI Megabook GX623-7343VHP (00165112-SKU1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU (Ist noch nicht erhältlich,Nicht so gutes display)
Toshiba Satellite A300D-21M (PSAHCE-01Y01GGR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (WOW läuft auf mittleren bis niedrigen Details)
ASUS X5AVN-FP164D (90NQYY5C47C4560C151Y) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich (Langsamer als MYSN)
HP Pavilion dv6-1270eg (NW659EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU (Ein bisschen Langsamer als MYSN)
DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*Fire 9060 (Gleich wie MYSN)


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2009)

also, das acer würde ich besser einstufen, da die grafikkarte wohl besser, aber mind. gleichgut ist - daüfr aber 100€ billiger. wenn dir die akkulaufzeit also nicht SEHR wichtig ist, wäre das die bessere wahl, und für die 100€ differenz könntest du vlt sogar nen zweitakku dazukaufen.

das HP hat zwar die bessere CPU, aber in der praxis dürfte das kaum zu merken sein.


----------



## Metzzo (28. Juli 2009)

Sodele Thema ist erledigt. Trotzdem Danke.

Notebook wurde schließlich ein anderes:

dv6-1270eg 

Gründe:

Preis & Preis/Leistung
HP-Qualität
Verfügbarkeit 
Freundin 

Naja wenn es da ist und neu installiert ist, wird WOW mal getestet. Wenn das gut läuft ist die Welt in Ordnung.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2009)

reicht für wow sicher locker.


mach aber erst eine sicherung von windows, bevor du es neu installierst. da sind idR keine CD/DVds mehr dabei, muss man selber brennen.


----------

